# Computer Background Pics



## Crossroads (May 21, 2004)

This is my standard when the weather has been cold and rainy for a while. I can hear the engines now. This pic is from last February off Port-A with snagged and stxfisherman on board to enjoy the sun. This was just before picking up a nice wahoo.


----------



## Specialops (Oct 29, 2005)

Good Picture Valkyrie. I almost got lost in it. I feel the same way except I am running Verados and I can't hear them run. Just kidding guy. Good shot.
Capt Don


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

bright day........

almost bright enough to need sunscreen to keep from getting burned like this turkey did......

(check out this chick's tan-line)










lol!.... just happened to run across that whilst looking for this one that's similar to your's......


----------



## thefishingmusician (May 26, 2004)

Here's mine from Feb '06 trolling a trip before we picked off 4 40+lb wahoo w/CaptEddie headed to the lump.


----------



## dr9shark (Aug 16, 2004)

Those pics are of the days we are looking for for the Flower Garden Hooters. Drshark


----------



## Gethookedadventures (Jan 1, 2007)

heres mine


----------



## KG2 (Nov 15, 2006)

I dont think its too conceited


----------



## pacontender (Jun 26, 2004)

Mine


----------



## fonz (Aug 18, 2004)

PA, Thats a Sweet Pic...


----------



## pacontender (Jun 26, 2004)

fonz said:


> PA, Thats a Sweet Pic...


Thanks, unfortunately I don't have a single pic of the three blues we caught on my boat. That pic was on a friends 42 bert.


----------



## Derekhie (May 30, 2006)

I like that one too...



fonz said:


> PA, Thats a Sweet Pic...


----------



## Marlintini (Apr 7, 2005)

those great summer days !!!


----------



## ccbluewater (May 21, 2004)

This is my current one.









This has been one of my favs. though. Reminds me of those HOT flat days out on the gulf.


----------



## Coastaltim (Sep 9, 2004)

b


----------



## MXCapt (Jul 17, 2006)

Hello all...another rainy day here in H-town. Some nice ones that provide motivation and extra incentive to bust my ***...


----------



## michaelbaranowski (May 24, 2004)

I took these offshore last summer. I need to get offshore at get some new one. The first is the background the computer at work and second on my laptop at home.


----------



## manintheboat (Jun 1, 2004)

This is a perfect thread for a cold, wet January day. Here are a few of mine:


----------



## otte (Apr 3, 2005)

Here is one from last summer I really like.


----------



## Crossroads (May 21, 2004)

pretty cool pics for a rainey week, keep em coming.


----------



## Suthsayer (Sep 27, 2004)

Can I email a pic to someone who will post it for me?


----------



## GinMan (Jan 29, 2005)

.


----------



## triple f (Aug 23, 2005)

I know it doesn't have anything to do with Bluewater, but here's mine at work....


----------



## MarshJr. (Jul 29, 2005)

Who Would Of Guessed??


----------



## Specialops (Oct 29, 2005)

MarshJr. said:


> Who Would Of Guessed??


That picture has no dimension. How would you say FLAT!
Capt Don


----------



## Aggiedan (Feb 7, 2005)

*Bet no one guessed mine *

I love this shot


----------



## triple f (Aug 23, 2005)

This is one that I had before duck season kicked in that falls more in line with the rest of em on here...


----------



## tiger00 (Jul 25, 2006)

My best fishing day of 2006


----------



## wildbill (Aug 11, 2005)

right now i ahve this one on my computer.


----------



## Crossroads (May 21, 2004)

WildBill, that is a cool pic. I've copied 3-4 of these pics so I can changed them out everyday.


----------



## Crossroads (May 21, 2004)

Suthsayer, I sent you a PM, send me the pic and I'll post it. send to [email protected].


----------



## wildbill (Aug 11, 2005)

Valkyrie said:


> WildBill, that is a cool pic. I've copied 3-4 of these pics so I can changed them out everyday.


Thanks, i think i actually stole that off of a post on here last year. The last one was a picture of Triple F's son with a nice dorado he caught on my boat last year.

You can go check out sportfishingmag.com and they have, or at least used to have, a section where you could download a bunch of different bluewater type desktop pictures. I will see if i can find the link again.


----------



## wildbill (Aug 11, 2005)

http://www.sportfishingmag.com/wallpapers.jsp

link to wallpapers on the Sportfishing magazine website.


----------



## Ragman (May 21, 2004)

*A couple of mine....*

1. Sunset
2. Rip off of Orange Beach
3. McGolfer fighting a Marlin (released)


----------



## tx.fishead (Jun 4, 2005)

Leavin' the tri-rigs (A-20)


----------



## BPitcher (Aug 23, 2004)

Oh man, those flat seas and that blue water really makes my heart ache. Especially to look out my window and see snow falling.

Brad


----------



## captainnordloh (Aug 30, 2006)

scenes from Stetson Rock


----------



## shanker (Jan 15, 2006)

what kind of fish are those schooling?


----------



## Bluewater Dawg (Apr 25, 2006)

Something a little different. I can't wait to go again!! :dance:


----------



## Marlintini (Apr 7, 2005)

sunset view from the office :smile:


----------



## BPitcher (Aug 23, 2004)

shanker said:


> what kind of fish are those schooling?


They appear to be chubs. They are a common sight on the surface around deeper structure.

Brad


----------



## captainnordloh (Aug 30, 2006)

Mostly chubs is right. Occasionally some mutton snapper came up to see what the ruckus was all about.


----------



## dlove (Aug 26, 2004)

*San Luis sunrise*

Here is mine someone on this board took this as I was heading out San Luis Pass one morning. and a dorado a buddy photographed


----------



## texasjellyfish (Jan 23, 2006)

Is a bad day fishing really better than a good day at work ?


----------



## rhale (Mar 13, 2006)

Here is a few that I switch back and forth.


----------



## BigOTex (Jun 14, 2005)

*Here is mine !*

Running in...


----------



## BigOTex (Jun 14, 2005)

*Here is another !*

Good Day !


----------



## Angler 1 (Apr 27, 2005)

A-19?



tiger00 said:


> My best fishing day of 2006


----------



## Blue N' Brew (May 24, 2004)

Looks like A19 to me to... so does the one cool breeze is leaving


----------



## Angler 1 (Apr 27, 2005)

Here's one...mrsailfish and his wild hair boys, I took them boys fishing, MAN they can fish.


----------



## jb3667 (Jan 12, 2006)

*here is one of mine*

here is one of mine


----------



## Dismissed (Aug 15, 2005)

*Pics*

Marlintini, what boat was the first picture taken on? That's my younger brother wiring.


----------



## Marlintini (Apr 7, 2005)

dismissed,

parparda rey - they had a great year.

mark


----------



## gulf_addict (Aug 26, 2005)

*When the weather was much better*

And more enjoyable


----------



## CTR0022 (Aug 26, 2006)

here's mine


----------



## fish'nchipper (Feb 8, 2006)

I rotate mine between a few images at home/work.

Sunset in Miami:









View from one of my favorite restaurants:









awesome dolphin shot:










Clear Bimini water:









here's one I pirated from someone else, but I really loved the picture. Nice boat in the bahamas.


----------



## Trout Sniffer (Jun 7, 2005)

I took this coming in from fishing New Years Eve Evening. Its my current desktop background.


----------



## fishnlab (Jul 10, 2004)

Love the background on this one.


----------



## Always-Gone-Fishing (Feb 20, 2006)

*Texas Bill*

Port A July 05' Successful catch and release. Second sail out of Port A back to back 04' and 05'


----------



## jighed (Jul 20, 2006)

*Bait Duty*

My son making a bait run.


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

*And Mine*


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

*Couple Others I've Used at times*

Some others I've used at times. I took every one of these pics.


----------



## fabian31268 (Jul 31, 2005)

slp calm before the storm


----------



## Dolphingirl (Apr 5, 2006)

Here are a few.
1. Weedpatch 
2. Sunrise
3. wahoo fishing
4. water spout
5. Luv2fishchick hooked up with a snapper
6. What she caught~~


----------



## ramrunner (Jun 3, 2005)

Couple Pics...........


----------



## Matt06 (Dec 25, 2005)

Ramrunner, where were those last two taken?


----------



## ramrunner (Jun 3, 2005)

Poco


----------



## Over the Edge (May 21, 2004)

*Hydrocarbon Pics*

Here are a couple pics I enjoy:

1. On the troll
2. Marlin jump at transom
3. Marlin fixing to get a tag
4. Poco fish on the scale
5. Leaving Poco Weigh Station


----------



## Jackson Yacht Sales (May 21, 2004)

OTE,
I still love that second pic you posted! Look at it every other day in this cold and rainy weather.


----------



## Over the Edge (May 21, 2004)

Ramrunner,

It looks "snotty" in that first pic you posted. Fishing is usually good in froth like that but I still hate rough weather!


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting (May 10, 2005)

...Yes.. I love looking at myself


----------



## ramrunner2 (Jul 25, 2005)

Over the Edge said:


> Ramrunner,
> 
> It looks "snotty" in that first pic you posted. Fishing is usually good in froth like that but I still hate rough weather!


That was in March of last year on a wahoo trip to Baker. We were in Family Ties, a 29' Century CC. NOAA said it was 7-9'. I don't know about that, but was every bit of legit 6 footers @ about 5 sec, with a rouge 8 every now and then. The quartering following sea was not a fun trip home. I hope we never have to do that again.


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting (May 10, 2005)

Did ya'll catch any 'hoos?


----------



## ramrunner2 (Jul 25, 2005)

bevo/fishing/hunting said:


> Did ya'll catch any 'hoos?












We got these 3. Please do not make fun of those lime green crocks I am wearing. Those are not mine and there were no other footwear options for me at the time. I think the one on the left was around 60#. All on manns or rapalas. We pulled the bird & turd, but it was so rough the fish kep missing the lure on 2 or 3 strikes.

Sam


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting (May 10, 2005)

Those were worth it IMHO.. Good Job!


----------



## BIONICBOBNJ (May 29, 2004)

*All I have to offer. *


----------



## Myles8899 (Jul 29, 2005)

1. pic i took on the bay in the morn
2. pic i took of me and a friend fishing for monster sharks in kayaks - my friend is hooked up on a 6 foot blacktip in this picture.


----------



## Bueno Suerte (Jun 27, 2004)

*Another*

Her are mine


----------



## Captain Blood (May 27, 2004)

*sounder pic*

Love my sounder pics.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Chris

Stay off my spot.

Charlie


----------



## ripleyb (Mar 20, 2006)

Here's a couple wallpapers.


----------



## North Texas Fiberglass (Mar 16, 2006)




----------



## ripleyb (Mar 20, 2006)

Very Nice MB!


----------



## gostomskij (Jan 14, 2005)

The top one is what I have on it now, the others were prior.

Victor


----------



## fish-n-agg (Jan 23, 2006)

fiance first trip offshore


----------



## fathom lures (Jan 27, 2007)

First trip to hoover-diana when ancor buoy was still next to rig

Fathom


----------



## ramrunner (Jun 3, 2005)

the new background on my desktop......................


----------



## satelliteguy (Sep 14, 2004)

Its all about holding the fish.


----------

